# AK sight advice



## Tiberius (Mar 18, 2012)

I've got an AMD65 with a quad rail that I'm interested in mounting a red dot on. My problem is that there's not a ton of good information out there that seems to be helpful. Does anyone have any experience with optics for AKs? Is it really even worth it? I don't want to buy something that's going to require almost constant re-zeroing but I also can't really afford to spend an obscene amount of money. Anyone have any advice on the subject?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a quick detatch mount with a Nikon Prostaff BDC scope. Works great, stays zero'd even after re-mounting. Probably more scope than you would need for an AK, but I can reliably pop sporting clays as 130yard with it ....so I would trust it for hunting. You will need a scope that can handle a lot of abuse.
As far as "is it worth it?" ....depends on the weapon. If it is good to 2 MOA or less then I think yes! ...I LOVE mine. .....don't always shoot with it on , but eventually the skeet on the back burm taunt me into installing the scope and eradicating them.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Firefishvideo, Where did you pick up the side mount, an do you remember what it sells for. I been told they are much more accurate than the dust cover style. Thanks ole Carver


----------



## rsekerka73 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Iron Sites*

All my AK's have been dead on just using the old Iron Sites to about 75 to 100 yards. I really haven't had a need to shoot them any further.. Save your cash for somthing else..

Robert


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

TheCarver said:


> Firefishvideo, Where did you pick up the side mount, an do you remember what it sells for. I been told they are much more accurate than the dust cover style. Thanks ole Carver


http://www.midwayusa.com/product/99...picatinny-style-double-rail-mount-ak-47-matte
$38.49 ....Cheap, but works great! Just check the adjustment screw once in a while to keep it locked down tight.:thumbsup:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

rsekerka73 said:


> All my AK's have been dead on just using the old Iron Sites to about 75 to 100 yards. I really haven't had a need to shoot them any further.. Save your cash for somthing else..
> 
> Robert


 Very nice collection!
Some people are deadly with iron sights.....I'm O.K. ....have more time on a Scope and its easier for me to see EXACTLY where I am aiming + no need for a spotting scope to see the holes in the target.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Firefish, Robert knows we met,, Us older farts sometimes like optics for a choice on one now an then. Guesstamateing the heart shot on a hog can make ya linger till there is no shot to take. An yes nice Ks brother, I like to trade up on a good Mac or Milled K, ole Carver


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

A dog leg rail is also a nice option.

If your going to mount a red dot you could also get a get a railed gas tube.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I was unfamiliar with the amd65 , but after looking it up....I would say that with the VERY SHORT barrel, I would NOT expect it to be accurate at long range. .....so the only reason to add optics would be for fast sight aquisition....so a holo sight......
The problem with that is...at least in my limited experience ....is that the ones that work on heavy recoil weapons are expensive and large. The killer for me is that they also mount fairly high and that really screws with your aiming elevation....If you sight the rife in for 50 yards....and need to shoot any reasonable distance closer or farther...you will change your point of impact by inches or more . Of course you can calculate the difference , but then you loose the advantage of speed for which you installed the optic.
That weapon was built for a specific purpose....and is probably already in its most functional form. I would just get a .22 lr and a scope to plink with for fun..:thumbup:


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

Carver,
I've got one you can buy locally for $30...or 2 boxes of .45acp


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

TheCarver said:


> Firefishvideo, Where did you pick up the side mount, an do you remember what it sells for. I been told they are much more accurate than the dust cover style. Thanks ole Carver


*I bought a reciever cover with the rail built in that just pops on that I like better then the side mount on my Saga, it does not move and was easy to install. I use mine for more short rage plinking so I put a 4x magnified red dot on top that works great.*


----------

